# Cheapest SLR



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2012)

Want to buy a cheap slr and i'm a complete noob in photography. Budget at max is 20k including an 18-55 kit. Don't know much but saw the sony nex-3 although isn't a complete slr (micro four third)but has all the features except the mirror prism setup. Are there any better options??

Need a bit help here.


----------



## mastervk (Jan 29, 2012)

NO use buying a cheap SLR at 20 K as you will soon feel need for more lens.At 20-23K you can get only  canon 1000 with kitlens..

If you budget is strict 20K and you dont want to spend more on lenses in future better buy advance point and shoot like canon s95 etc..Other members can suggest better models..

if you finally decided on DSLR buy either canon or nikkon ..Other brand support is not good in India


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with mastervk...

If u r not planning to put more money in near future its better not to get a DSLR...

u can definitely get Canon 1000D with kit but then the kit lens cannot take macros nor it can shoot birds ....u will have to get those lenses saperately....at least additional 7-8k u have to spend if getting the cheapest option thats Tamron 70-300 Di LD macro that too with compromises

I tell u basic DSLR and good superzooms like Sony HX100V have not much quality difference in day time pics...but the difference is significantly big when taking in low light /evening/night ....


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2012)

In this budget you can look for second hand SLR but I am not suggesting you to buy. Better increase your budget and buy a decent SLR or buy a bridge/compact camera in this budget


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. Then what about micro four thirds like sony nex series?? Are they good enough? Heard they take DSLR like photos and are also mentioned as dslr's but one cannot view through the lens.

How are they compared to basic slr's? They also come with interchangeable lens.

Please see here:

*Sony nex-3*

*i.imgur.com/GOeRv.jpg

How's this option guys?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

sony nex 3 is a fine camera...u will also get DSLR like pic quality...

but the thing remains the same...invest more, buy lenses..it will also come with 18-55mm and issues will be the same..

Just be aware that will find it difficult to get addional lenses  for Nex series.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2012)

^^ Ok buddy and also heard that konica minolta lenses fit in this but with a separate alpha mount adapter. Current sony lenses are expensive as well. So is this fact true?

Then what's the right camera for me at this price mate?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

let me give u some options

If u want a simple to use small cam with DSLR quality - Nex 3 with kit
If u want to shoot birds, insects at 20k budget- Sony HX100v
If u can spend 10-15k more on Photography and want to seriously learn as hobbie - canon 1000D

18-55 kit lens wont go far to shoot bird neither it will go close enough to take macro


----------



## Tenida (Jan 29, 2012)

Canon 1000D is available at park street, kolkata @ Rs.18k/- only.I think its the best dslr camera at yout budget.


----------



## arian29 (Jan 30, 2012)

@vickybat  Wanna go for the mirror-less cameras.. i would recommend the Olympus EP series to Sony.. With an adapter you can use almost any lens on it.. Image quality is as good as a dslr.. Also can try the one from Fujifilm X100 (not that cheap though)..


----------



## aningbo (Jan 30, 2012)

why do u prefer slr over dslr???!! don't u think the cost of buying films would be EXPENSIVE?

i know someone who is willing to sell off his minolta (made in japan) for 6k with 3 lens


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2012)

@ aningbo ..ooh man I am sure he wants to compare Nex 3 with basic DSLR's like 1000D or D3100


----------



## vickybat (Jan 30, 2012)

*@ aningbo*

I meant dslr only buddy and not confused between them and film based older slr's. I know that the prefix D stands for digital only. 

*@ everyone*

Thanks so much for your valuable replies guys. I think i have to halt my purchase for now and save enough for a nikon D3100. Currently i have a panasonic FZ 8 and its good for a regular point and shoot camera. I guess its a good idea for the long run to wait and purchase a real dslr like the nikon d3100.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2012)

very good idea...even if u r very tempt to buy one...dont buy before May 2011...the prices r still at upper end and shops r selling DSLRs at MRP

U know I bought D3100 for 29k in Jan 2011 and the price went down to 26k then again prices r up to 30k 

Just see that at least u get some discount on MRP...keep a track on flipkart.com


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 1, 2012)

@vickybat

good decision. 
save some more and target atleast the 550D or the D5100


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys how is nikon D3000? Canon 1000d is neither available anywhere at my place nor in online shops like flipkart & letsbuy.

I have asked my dealer here to arrange a D3000. Is it a good camera considering it has the older CCD sensor? Canon 1000d has a cmos sensor but has been stopped everywhere.

See the review *here*


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 18, 2012)

I would suggest the D3100.. In reviews, it trades blows with the EOS 550D, which is no mean feat for a 30K camera..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2012)

Y u guys considering old D3000 and 1000D ...its better to get a used high end DSLR used then those.

or just get the new D3100 and 1100D


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ What if i manage to get it at 20k or lesser? Won't it be a good deal for an entry level slr? The reviews seem good. What say mate?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2012)

If u r getting it with 18-55 vr/is kit then only its worth...dont go for non is/vr kit...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> If u r getting it with 18-55 vr/is kit then only its worth...dont go for non is/vr kit...



Thanks for the advice sujoy. I'll contact my dealer about the availability and final price and maybe post here tomorrow. Off course I'll be getting with the 18-55 kit for sure.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2012)

remember IS/VR is important and useful...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ Are you talking about this mate?

*AF-S 18-55mm VR Kit *


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Are you talking about this mate?
> 
> *AF-S 18-55mm VR Kit *



And canon 18-55 IS Kit

Just saying coz I have seen people selling cheap DSLRs with non-IS/VR kits


----------



## monsursound (Apr 30, 2012)

Vickybat,may be i m not the right person to tell u this as i m myself a noob when it comes to photography.But after lots of reading and researching ,my opinion would be if you are a noob then you should get an entry level P&S camera like canon A1200 with minimum manual controls.And after you get used to more basic and important things like light condition,composition,shutter speed etc...you can go for more more expensive camera like DSLRs.Becoz one thing is for sure ,more expensive camera wont give you better pictures.May be other experienced members here will be able to guide you better.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2012)

You r somewhat right and some part not...actually i didnt had any manual controls on my sony p&s ...i learnt everything on my dslr...it took more time then others to learn but then in an year i know perfectly what does what in my dslr.....just dont get disappointed my initial result...it takes time to learn


----------

